# increasing average speed



## rakrunner (Jul 31, 2014)

High there second year rider first road bike.
i am a recreational rider looking to boost my average cruise mph what is the best way thanks for all input


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Pedal harder.

Smart-alec answer; sorry. But without lots of more specific information about you and what kind of riding you do, and how much, etc., it's impossible to give more specific advice.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Ride more. Do intervals. Ride harder. Suffer more. 

Remember, it doesn't get easier, you just go faster.


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

tlg said:


> Ride more. Do intervals. Ride harder. Suffer more.
> 
> Remember, it doesn't get easier, you just go faster.


Unless you are older then it doesn't get any easier, you just get slower.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't coast the downhills, keep pedaling. In fact, don't coast anywhere, just keep pedaling...hard.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

when your vision goes dark around the edges back off a bit.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

It essentially comes down to watts/kg and aerodynamics.
Watts can be increased by training. Endless reading available on this.
Kg can be reduced by consuming less calories that burning (simple answer with lots of other considerations). Also be careful doing this while trying to train hard.
Improved aerodynamics achieved two ways. Inexpensive and expensive. Wear tight clothing and ride in an aero position are inexpensive options. Deep dish carbon wheels, aero frames, aero helmet are expensive options.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Sumguy1 said:


> Unless you are older then it doesn't get any easier, you just get slower.


Ain't that the truth? If we knew the OP's age and if he/she was in his/her 60's, I'd say "lose thirty years". My average is about 3-4 mph slower than it was and I still train as hard as I did.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Ain't that the truth? If we knew the OP's age and if he/she was in his/her 60's, I'd say "lose thirty years". My average is about 3-4 mph slower than it was and I still train as hard as I did.


Me, I'm a shadow of my former self, since I had many years in between where I didn't get on a bike...

For the OP--my suggestion is to find faster people to ride with--I really think that some of it is in your head. 

Even for me, coming back to cycling after many years after serious racing in my youth, it took a couple of rides with some very fast guys to remind me how fast was fast (and how slow I had become...).


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

First thing is don't treat training like it's racing all the time. Warm up and cool down before and after your hard rides, and at least match the time spent riding hard, with riding easy on other days for giving your legs some active recovery. But only a coach you actually work with could tell you more, or what kind of schedule might be best.


----------



## Junes2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Good info all. I would agree training is a great way to concentrate on one area.


----------



## rakrunner (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of info. The immediate smart a-- comments kind of turned me away and I forgot about the thread any ways, I have progressed a little and I have read a lot of good info on this site thanks for that and have good day


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rakrunner said:


> Sorry for the lack of info. The immediate smart a-- comments kind of turned me away and I forgot about the thread any ways, I have progressed a little and I have read a lot of good info on this site thanks for that and have good day


It's been over a year and you've only progressed a little?


----------



## rakrunner (Jul 31, 2014)

I have lost 25 pounds now 38years old 5ft 10 152lbs and picked up 1.5 miles an hour on my average I usually ride a 10 mile loop a couple times a week and a couple charity type rides last year I put on three hundred miles this year it's looking like 800 miles so yeah with limited time,work and family I am trying to improve realistically as much as reasonably possible


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Ride more. Unfortunately, cycling requires a huge time commitment to improve. 

It just depends on what you want to get out of it. That is not a judgment. If riding a little bit a couple times a week is all you want to do, keep it up. Cycling is my drug of choice. It takes up an unreasonable amount of my life. I just don't think I'll be on my death bed wishing I had worked more and ridden less. 

Cycling is not like rec softball or basketball clubs, where you can play for 2 hours a week and still be good.


----------



## GeorgiePorgie (Oct 7, 2015)

obed said:


> when your vision goes dark around the edges back off a bit.


Oh man, I'm getting scared.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

MerlinAma said:


> Wear tight clothing and ride in an aero position


/thread


----------



## rakrunner (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you said it perfectly. I am trying to dedicate more and more time to cycling thanks for the input:idea:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rakrunner said:


> I have lost 25 pounds now 38years old 5ft 10 152lbs and picked up 1.5 miles an hour on my average I usually ride a 10 mile loop a couple times a week and a couple charity type rides last year I put on three hundred miles this year it's looking like 800 miles so yeah with limited time,work and family I am trying to improve realistically as much as reasonably possible


Are you able to commute to work by bike? If at any way possible, even a couple times a week, it's the best way to get time on the bike without much impact on your daily schedule.


----------



## rakrunner (Jul 31, 2014)

Man I wish I could I am pretty envious of those that can. As it stands right now i am 85 MI from work and carpool with 10 people


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

rakrunner said:


> Man I wish I could I am pretty envious of those that can. As it stands right now i am 85 MI from work and carpool with 10 people


Ugh! Well that explains why you don't have time to ride.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Carpooling is perfect, you just need to get your head around this.....
Take your bike in the summer and ride it home in lieu of the pool. If you have light in the morning ride it in to work. You got flex time?
85 miles @ 15mph is about 6 hours.
You will not have time for golf in the evening though.


----------



## andre71144 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm in my 60's and I've come to realize that the older I get the faster I was.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Try a spin class*



rakrunner said:


> I think you said it perfectly. I am trying to dedicate more and more time to cycling thanks for the input:idea:


I do at least one spin class a week. Helps a lot with endurance and overall speed because with a good instructor your doing intervals, long seated climbs, standing intervals, speed work and more. you control the resistance or watts so only you really know how hard your pushing yourself. It does not take the place of longer weekend rides but definitely helps them in a lot of ways.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Not using punctuation makes your typing faster.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

the most dramatic increase in average speed for me came after I was professionally fitted. My very unscientific observation has me 1.5 miles faster on all my usual routes. 

For those interested, my seat came down a bit and forward by more than a bit. I went from mashing power behind the BB and resting periodically...to steady continuous smooth delivery (cadence shot through the roof as well).


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Hill workout will improve your speed, especially if you do repeats. I mix hills with pedaling in the big gears on flats. Your cadence will drop but over time, your legs get used to the harder gears, your cadence will jump back up again. You will noticed the difference when you sprint.


----------

